# expressões coloquiais ou coloridas



## moura

Olá a todos,

Não sei bem se se poderá chamar a estas expressões - "expressões coloquiais", mas...gostaria de saber as expressões que por vezes usam para dar uma ideia de maneira mais colorida, através de uma imagem.

Por exemplo:

"atirar o barro à parede" - experimentar fazer ou dizer qualquer para ver se a reacção é favorável

"engolir sapos" - ter de admitir ou aceitar alguma coisa que vai contra os nossos princípios 

"dar um tiro no pé" - fazer ou dizer qualquer coisa que vai contra nós

Conhecem outras?


----------



## Vanda

Moura, você diz algo além destas? Deixa ver se me lembro de mais alguma...

Ah,* enfiar os pés pelas mãos*- atrapalhar-se na execução de uma tarefa, de uma atividade qualquer/ praticar inconveniências; cometer disparate ou gafe


----------



## moura

Pois, se calhar o tema já foi desenvolvido nessa thread anterior.

Mas aqui vão mais algumas de que me lembro

entrada de leão, saída de sendeiro = investir com muita força num objectivo e perdê-la toda 

ficar com o rabo entre as pernas = ser vencido pelas circunstâncias  

muita parra e pouca uva = muito aspecto e pouco conteúdo


----------



## Vanda

Pra ficar nos pés...
*Ir e vir num pé só.* - ir e voltar com a máxima rapidez; ir num pé e voltar no outro. 

*Ficar no pé de alguém* - Importunar insistentemente.


----------



## jazyk

Ouvi estas expressões no programa Cuidado com o portuguê e julgo serem usadas somente em Portugal por nunca as ter ouvido. Se alguém pudesse dizer-me o que significam, agradeceria imensamente. 

ir para os anjinhos
andar aos caídos
ir para o maneta
és muito baço para espelho

Achei interessantes as duas a seguir:
ver o sol aos quadradinhos (Portugal) - vir o sol nascer quadrado (Brasil)
filho de peixe sabe nadar (Portugal) - filho de peixe peixinho é (Brasil) - o filho da cabra salta na rocha (Cabo Verde)


----------



## moura

Jazyk,

O significado das expressões que indicou é o seguintes:

ir para os anjinhos - morrer
andar aos caídos - andar (para aí) sem eira nem beira
ir para o maneta -  morrer (ufa!)
és muito baço para espelho - sai da minha frente

Aproveito para emendar uma que disse antes

"meter o rabo entre as pernas" 

E aqui vão mais 2 

viagem à senhora da asneira - fazer um disparate
(eu acho que esta existe, ou estou a inventar? )

deixar tudo às três pancadas - desarrumar tudo


----------



## jazyk

Muito obrigado pela explicação, Moura.



> viagem à senhora da asneira - fazer um disparate



Poderia dar-nos uma frase em que se poderia usar esta expressão?


----------



## Vanda

E também a relação do maneta com morrer...


----------



## Macunaíma

Acho o verbo " *Desbundar*" o máximo em termos de inventividade do português popular no Brasil. Eu já vi vários gringos falarem com sotaque carregado que "desbundaram" no carnaval. Tem também o substantivo "*desbunde*", equivalente ao _débauche_ francês, só que numa acepção mais jocosa.

"*Enfiar o pé na jaca*" é uma das minhas favoritas. Outro dia eu li em uma revista que uma determinada celebridade tinha sido fotografada saindo de uma festa " em estado de pé-na-jaca grau 3 " ( morto de bêbado ), acrescentando mais um significado à expressão.


----------



## Vanda

*ir para o beleléu* - morrer, desaparecer

Esta nova do pé na jaca é um desbunde total!


----------



## moura

Aqui vai o resultado da minha pesquisa:

para o maneta - encontrei neste blog a seguinte explicação (que desconhecia por completo) - 
*"...Isto porque o "Maneta" era um general francês, chamado Loison, da época das invasões francesas, que não tinha um braço, nem misericórdia. *
*Era uma espécie de polícia mau dos invasores e quem ia ao maneta dificilmente de lá saía. Ia para o Maneta de vez. Daí ter ficado na memória a expressão "ir para o maneta"..."*
 
a viagem à Senhora da Asneira - de facto existe mesmo esta expressão, embora não encontre explicação da origem. Vem referida aqui, por exemplo. 
 
"Desta primeira expedição de socorro a Veneza se poderá dizer que foi «um passeio à Senhora da Asneira», já que a esquadra portuguesa largou demasiado tarde de Lisboa e perdeu um tempo precioso indo primeiro a Livorno em vez de se ter dirigido directamente para o sul da Itália."


----------



## moura

Por se falar em "pé na jaca" lembrei-me de outra: meter a pata na poça. 

Acho que a origem desta vem de uma rábula de um famoso humorista português Raul Solnado. Na altura (há mais ou menos 40/45 anos) esta rábula fez imenso sucesso e a frase ficou!

Ele também dizia outra - quando falava ao telefone: "Podió chamá-lo!" e essa ainda ficou algum tempo mas agora acho que ninguém a diz.

Ele tinha rábulas engraçadíssimas. Uma delas era a "Ida à Guerra" e outra a "Ida ao médico". Na última descrevia o que tinha acontecido - a certa altura o médico dizia: "Deite-se na marquesa", e ele respondia: "Não me deito, porque sou republicano!" 

marquesa = cama dos consultórios


----------



## ronanpoirier

*Viajar (na maionese)*: falar/pensar em besteira


----------



## Vanda

Esta da _senhora da asneira_ é jóia! 
Pra não sair do pé,  aí vai mais uma:
*Não arredar pé* - não afastar-se de um lugar/ Não ceder em sua opinião; não transigir.


----------



## ronanpoirier

*Ou caga ou desocupa a moita* = Ou tu fazes/dás alguma coisa ou tu dás teu lugar/tua chance para outro.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Nossa, praticamente 80% de todas as expressões acima eu nunca tinha ouvido, mesmo aquelas que são do Brasil!


----------



## ronanpoirier

*Pimenta nos olhos dos outros é colírio* = nem preciso explicar, né? 


*Estar mais atrapalhado do que cusco em procissão* = estar confuso, perdido,desorientado.

*Estar firme como palanque em banhado* = algo frouxo, que está balançando.


----------



## ronanpoirier

moura said:
			
		

> "atirar o barro à parede" - experimentar fazer ou dizer qualquer para ver se a reacção é favorável


Nós aqui dizemos: *jogar verde para colher maduro* (também serve quando dizemos algo para escutar a resposta que pode nos dar pista para algo que queremos saber)


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Ah, inspirado no post do Ronapoirier, lembrei de uma bem conhecida:

"Estar mais perdido do que cego em tiroteio"


----------



## ronanpoirier

*Chutar o balde* = desistir de algo


----------



## ronanpoirier

*Fazer-se (de salame [para ser cortado em rodelinhas])* = fingir que não sabe algo/fazer manha (nem sei se esta última também não é uma expressão)


----------



## Makumbera

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> Pimenta nos olhos dos outros é colírio



Aqui no Rio é: "Pimenta nos olhos dos outros é refresco"

Incrível como isso varia dentro do mesmo país...


----------



## Vanda

Aqui também dizemos refresco. E sobre esta outra gauchesca: fazer-se de salame, dizemos *dar uma de joão sem braço*.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Makumbera said:
			
		

> Aqui no Rio é: "Pimenta nos olhos dos outros é refresco"


Acabo de notar que aqui dizemos "refresco" também! Hehehe Mas "colírio" também é usado, então é válido!


----------



## ronanpoirier

*Onde Judas perdeu as botas* = lugar muito afastado da cidade grande
(Também há as variantes "perdeu as meias" e "perdeu as unhas", demonstrando um lugar mais longe ainda... como Ubá, onde a Vanda vota.  )


----------



## moura

por falar de Judas, lembrei-me de uma que se diz ao referir um lugar muito loooonge:

(lá,) no cu de Judas.


P.s.: O escritor português António Lobo Antunes tem uma obra intitulada Os cús de Judas. Mas não saberia dizer se o livro terá sido inspirado por esta expressão.


----------



## Vanda

Moura, além desta acima que você disse, temos *lá onde o Judas perdeu as botas, *com o mesmo significado.

Edit: Argh...não havia notado que o Ronan já citou lá em cima. 
Ronan, as botas ele perdeu no RS, já disse.


----------



## moura

Essa também é conhecida cá 

E com botas, temos outra: "tudo e mais umas botas"


----------



## merodakke

Bater as botas=morrer.


----------



## Danae

Sendo assim vou "despejar o saco":

Pisar o rabo a alguém - censurar
Pôr a moleirinha à mostra - denunciar
Pôr os miolos em água - importunar
Responder com luva de pelica - falar com sinceridade
Lançar o tapete - seduzir
Desfiar a ladaínha - lastimar-se
Correr o badalo - falar muito
Dar água de cu lavado - seduzir
Não dizer a letra com a careta - contradizer-se

São as chamadas "expressões idiomáticas" e tenho pena de não haver um bom dicionário que as inclua, à medida que dá as definições. Em francês e em inglês, isso existe, mas infelizmente, em português, é mentira...


----------



## jazyk

> Dar água de cu lavado - seduzir


 
Não vejo sedução nenhuma aí.


----------



## Macunaíma

Essa eu ouvi de um gaúcho: *saracotear mais do que bolacha em boca de velha. *Imaginem isso com um sotaque gaúcho _beeeem_ carregado!


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> Dar água de cu lavado - seduzir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Não vejo sedução nenhuma aí.
Click to expand...

Não penso que a ideia seja que a água vem do cu, mas sim que quem dá a água tem o cuidado de tomar banho antes.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Macunaíma said:
			
		

> Essa eu ouvi de um gaúcho: *saracotear mais do que bolacha em boca de velha. *Imaginem isso com um sotaque gaúcho _beeeem_ carregado!


Definitivamente!

Lembrei de outra:
*Tomar chá de banco/cadeira* = esperar muito tempo por um atendimento, por exemplo, onde tem de ficar sentado esperando.


----------



## Alentugano

"*Até o Chico vir da roça*" (Alentejo) - qualquer coisa que se prolonga/demora.


----------



## Vanda

Adorei esta do Chico vir da roça! Temos uma para algo que sabemos que não vai acontecer nunca: *dia de São Nunca* e com reforço: *dia de São Nunca, de tarde*, à qual eu acrescento _com ch_uva, para realçar a impossibilidade.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Vanda said:
			
		

> *dia de São Nunca*


*
*O sem-graça é que já inventaram uma réplica para essa: então é no dia de todos os Santos. Hehehehe

*Mais faceiro do que ganso novo em beira de açude* = pessoa muito eufórica.


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Adorei esta do Chico vir da roça! Temos uma para algo que sabemos que não vai acontecer nunca: *dia de São Nunca* e com reforço: *dia de São Nunca, de tarde*, à qual eu acrescento _com ch_uva, para realçar a impossibilidade.



Essa também existe do lado de cá, com uma pequenina variação:
"*Dia de São Nunca, à tarde.*"


----------



## ÁguiaReal

Alentugano said:


> Essa também existe do lado de cá, com uma pequenina variação:
> "*Dia de São Nunca, à tarde.*"


E estes:

*Podes tirar o cavalinho da chuva =* é desnecessário esperar

*Quando as galinhas tiverem dentes=* para referir algo que nunca irá acontecer

*Passar pelas brasas *= dormitar

*Puxar a brasa p´ra minha sardinha*= defender os meus interesses


----------



## jazyk

> Não penso que a ideia seja que a água vem do cu, mas sim que quem dá a água tem o cuidado de tomar banho antes.


Horrível! Continuo estupefato.


----------



## moura

há um outro com a água de banho que ...é um bocadinho impressionante...Mas diz-se:

deitar o menino com a água do banho - ao lutar por uma causa, acabar por deitar tudo a perder (julgo que será este o significado)

outras mais alegres

isso é do tempo em que as galinhas tinham dentes

e esta que acho que aplica muito a fenómenos desportivos (vá-se lá saber porquê):

eu acredito em tudo, desde que vi um porco a andar de bicicleta


----------



## jazyk

> deitar o menino com a água do banho - ao lutar por uma causa, acabar por deitar tudo a perder (julgo que será este o significado)


Nunca tinha ouvido em português, mas é idêntica à inglesa _throw the baby out with the bath water_.


----------



## moura

Ah, então deve ser uma importação da expressão inglesa


----------



## Danae

Dar água de cu lavado. Eis uma expressão que eu própria desconhecia, mas prefiro seguir a lógica do Outsider.  Seja como for, não deixa de ser um bocado estranha...


----------



## ÁguiaReal

mais 

*Não dar ponto sem nó.*

*Aí é onde a porca torce o rabo.*

*Comer como um abade.*

*Ter um olho no cigano e outro no burro.*


----------



## pickypuck

"Dava tempo de ir a Badajoz, comprar caramelos e voltar" ^_^ Não sei se realmente se usa, mas é tão engraçada que não pude resistir à tentação de escrevê-la 

¡Olé!


----------



## ÁguiaReal

pickypuck said:


> "Dava tempo de ir a Badajoz, comprar caramelos e voltar" ^_^ Não sei se realmente se usa, mas é tão engraçada que não pude resistir à tentação de escrevê-la
> 
> ¡Olé!


 
Confesso que não conheço.Talvez se use no Alentejo próximo de Badajoz.

Mais 
*Vai ver se eu estou lá fora*= não chateies

*Ir num pé e vir noutro*= ir rápido


----------



## ronanpoirier

*


			
				ÁguiaReal said:
			
		


			Vai ver se eu estou lá fora
		
Click to expand...

*


			
				ÁguiaReal said:
			
		

> = não chateies


Aqui dizemos "vai ver se estou lá na esquina". 

*Cada macaco no seu galho* = cada um com seus problemas.
*Onde há fumaça, há fogo *= fala-se quando há suspeita de algo.
*O seguro morreu de velho* = ok... não sei explicar esta aqui. Alguém me ajuda? 
*A curiosidade matou o gato *= fala-se para pessoas curiosas.


----------



## moura

OLá Ronanpoirier

*O seguro morreu de velho* significa que se formos previdentes e cautelosos chegaremos a resultados mais favoráveis. Foi o que aconteceu ao "seguro" e por isso ele durou muito mais tempo


----------



## Jaune-Vert

Algumas expressões interessantes escutadas em São Paulo. Se mais alguma parte usa, me avisem! 

*Mas nem... *- corruptela de "*mas nem morto/a*", quando você não quer fazer algo / ir a algum lugar. "Você vai visitar o fulano?" "Mas nem...". Outras variantes: *mas nem que me pagem, mas nem ferrando, mas nem fudendo* (a última é bem grosseira)

*Trocentos/as* - quantidade incontável de coisas (ou trens, troços etc etc). "Não vai dar para visitar você hoje, tenho trocentas coisas para fazer!"

*Pode tirar o cavalinho da chuva* - desiste, pode esquecer, não vai dar certo.


----------



## moura

*Pode tirar o cavalinho da chuva*

esta é muito gira  Também a usamos por cá. 

E *saracotear mais do que bolacha em boca de velha* é o máximo!

Lembrei-me de mais uma:

*vai dar uma volta ao bilhar grande *- não chateies


----------



## ana lacerda

Oi
Lembrei-me de umas quantas:
 Nem o pai morre, nem a gente almoça.  
 Quando Maria teve Manel atrás dos montes...
 Estás aqui, estás ali!
 Vale mais um pássaro na mão do que 2 a voar 
 Nem tudo o que arde é fogo.
 Guarda que comer, não guardes que fazer.
 Nem tudo o que luze é ouro
 Ouro sobre azul...
 Melhor do que isto só água de côco no deserto.


----------



## ana lacerda

Olá de novo
Muitos destes dizeres chamamos de provérbios....e eu, tenho um caderno cheio deles que a minha avó me ditava. É um tesouro. Penso que também se podem chamar Adágios Populares, apesar de a minha avó fazer a distinção entre os dois e eu ter dois cadernos, um para cada coisa; para mim têem o mesmo significado.
Lembrei-me de mais dois castiços:
 Não me atires areia para os olhos.
 O amor é cego. (mas o verdadeiro amor tem olhos de lince).


----------



## ronanpoirier

*Tirar o pai da forca* = fazer algo com pressa.
*Tirar camoatim sem poncho* = enfrentar dificuldades. (camoatim é uma espécie de abelha)


----------



## Jaune-Vert

Uma expressão bem engraçada (e que não se usa mais, eu acho) era o *taca (ou joga) a mãe pra ver se quica!* - quando um desavisado jogava algo em cima de alguém... Era bastante utilizada em estádios de futebol...

Uma pessoa que não se compromete, que nunca diz nem que sim nem que não, que sempre escapa quando você pressiona, é chamado de *peixe ensaboado *ou *bagre ensaboado* (bagre é um tipo de peixe de rio).

*Rodar feito mosca em torno de lâmpada* : MUITO perdido, dando voltas no mesmo lugar. 

Mandar alguém *pastar *ou *ir pro quinto dos infernos -* vê se não chateia.


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda Verde e Amarela, 



> *peixe ensaboado* - Uma pessoa que não se compromete, que nunca diz nem que sim nem que não, que sempre escapa quando você pressiona*,*


 
Esta sua me fez lembrar aquela famosa expressão sobre os antigos políticos mineiros: *ficar em cima do muro.*


----------



## Jaune-Vert

Obrigada pelas boas-vindas, Vanda 

E outra de indecisão, grosseira mas bem útil quando se está com raiva: *ou dá ou desce!*

E pequenas expressões paulistanas... 

*na faixa* = de graça

*ir para a balada* = sair à noite (geralmente para ir dançar). No Rio dizem "ir pra night", está certo?

*gambé, gambá, coxinha* = policial militar

*marronzinho* = guarda de trânsito (por causa da cor do uniforme)


----------



## Alentugano

Jaune-Vert said:


> E outra de indecisão, grosseira mas bem útil quando se está com raiva: *ou dá ou desce!*



Bem-vinda, 
por aqui temos uma expressão muito similar a essa: *"Ou vai ou racha!"*



Jaune-Vert said:


> *ir para a balada* = sair à noite (geralmente para ir dançar). No Rio dizem "ir pra night", está certo?



Do Rio não posso falar, mas aqui em Portugal também se usa *" ir para a night"*.


----------



## moura

Como me esqueci desta que é tão popular:

*essa não lembra, nem ao careca! *(mais ou menos: que ideia tão estapafúrdia).


----------



## ronanpoirier

*Do tempo do "epa"* = Algo muito velho. Meus pais também dizem *do tempo do Ariri Pistola*, seja lá quem for ele.


----------



## Jaune-Vert

ronanpoirier said:


> *Do tempo do "epa"* = Algo muito velho. Meus pais também dizem *do tempo do Ariri Pistola*, seja lá quem for ele.


 
Meu avô (que Deus o tenha!) dizia que uma coisa velha era *do tempo do Dom João Charuto* - e sabe-se lá quem diabo era o Dom João citado...!

Outra parecida é *do tempo do guaraná com rolha*...


----------



## jazyk

Por estas pragas se ouve _Do tempo d*o* onça._ Imagino que onça era a alcunha de alguém.


----------



## Vanda

Sempre quis saber o motivo de ser '“tempo do onça”. Achei:


> Ela se refere a coisas muito antigas, vigentes nos oito anos em que o polêmico Capitão Luís Vahia Monteiro, apelidado de “Onça”, foi governador do Rio de Janeiro (1725- 1732).


----------



## moura

Ah, e aqui em Portugal dizemos : 
*"amigo da onça".* 
Mas não será o mesmo onça, acho eu 

*Já chegámos à Madeira ?! *(dizemos quando alguma coisa ou alguém já chegou a um ponto onde todos os abusos são possíveis).


----------



## jazyk

> Ah, e aqui em Portugal dizemos :
> "amigo da onça".
> Mas não será o mesmo onça, acho eu


Aqui também. Pareço recordar-me da história de uma amigo que perguntava ao outro o que ele faria se a onça o pegasse desprevenido. Dadas as inúmeras respostas deste e as novas situações imaginadas pelo outro, o amigo que estava "fugindo da onça" diz: "Afinal, você é meu amigo ou amigo da onça?"


----------



## Vanda

Aqui fala sobre a origem da expressão (especulação) em Portugal e a história brasileira sobre o amigo da onça.


----------



## moura

ah-ah-ah que história engraçada!


----------



## Vanda

Uma expressão nossa que eu curto muito é : *estar na tábua da beirada*. 
Aqui uma imagem para dar uma idéia. Aqui, sob o título _Em Paris, página difícil_, um exemplo:


> O diário francês xxxxxxx está na tábua da beirada. A crise atingiu em cheio o jornal-ícone da esquerda francesa, ...


----------



## Alentugano

*Um cara chapado.*
O que quer dizer?


----------



## Vanda

chapado =   embriagado ou drogado.


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> chapado =   embriagado ou drogado.



Muito obrigado, Vanda.


----------



## FranParis

moura said:


> por falar de Judas, lembrei-me de uma que se diz ao referir um lugar muito loooonge:
> 
> (lá,) no cu de Judas.
> 
> 
> P.s.: O escritor português António Lobo Antunes tem uma obra intitulada Os cús de Judas. Mas não saberia dizer se o livro terá sido inspirado por esta expressão.


 
Acho que sim porque a historia, se me lembro bem, passa-se numa sanzala en Angola, longe de tudo.

E como dizer que se passa *em casa do camano*.


Para mim, *ver o sol aos quadradinhos* é estar na prisão.


----------



## FranParis

ana lacerda said:


> *O amor é cego*.


 
Aqui completa-se assim: *mas o casamento dá a vista de volta*.


----------



## moura

Três de nomes:

Maria vai com as outras - uma "Maria" que só faz os que vê os outros fazer.

Oh, Elsa, vais dormir com o chefe??!!!
esta não se aplica num contexto específico (acho eu),  quanto muito aplicar-se-á a uma Elsa quando se quer gozar com ela.
Julgo que vem de uma história em que um grupo de prostitutas foram apanhadas numa rusga e alguém se vira para uma e lhe pergunta isso. 

Ainda outra, que veio de um anúncio de publicidade antigo -
Oh, Isabel olha a Famel! (era uma Isabel de um anúncio a uma motoreta).´


----------



## nihilum

"Quem cospe é judeu" - Usado para repreender as crianças quando cuspiam

"61. O lume sahiu da bôca de um anjo, no principio do mundo, e por isso é peccado cuspir nelle (Sinfães, Douro, etc.) Cuspir no lume é cuspir na face de Deus (Extremadura, Douro) e só o fazem os judeus (Vimieiro, Mondim da Beira, etc.) O lume é sagrado (Vimieiro). Ourinar no lume causa dôr de colica (Porto) ou dôr de pedra (B. Alta).
Cuspir no lume é o mesmo que cuspir na felicidade (Douro, etc.) Cuspir no lume é peccado (Minho, Mafra, Beira, etc.) Não se cospe no lume, porque são almas que vão para o Purgatório; quem cospe é judeu (Villa-Real)." _(J. Leite de Vasconcellos, 1882, Tradições populares de Portugal, p. 35)
_
Se ouvia muito no século XX, e ainda se pode ouvir dos lábios de algumas senhoras _bem-educadas_ da mesorregião sul fluminense e arredores.


----------



## mglenadel

Quanto à "água de cu lavado" me parece algum tipo de "simpatia" ou "feitiço" para atrair alguém. "aí vossuncê dá pro moço beber a água em que você lavou as suas parte…"


----------

